# Frankfort Distilleries-Spirit of '76?



## nanny_n_buppa (Sep 20, 2004)

I found this bottle in a building that I am renovating in Livermore Falls, Maine. I is a pretty nice bottle with a minute man on the front and two ships on the back. It looks like there is a place for a paper label on each side. It has "one pint" moulded on the front under the minute man and "federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle" moulded on the back. The cap (if it is the original) is made out of aluminum I'm pretty sure, and it has Frankfort Distilleries with shaking hands and two states; Kentucky, with a star and Louisville, above the hands, and Maryland, with a star and Baltimore, below the hands. I am not able to upload the picture, maybe its too big. I will try to get another on standard quality. If any one recognises this description please let me know.


----------



## David E (Sep 22, 2004)

The Fed Law is for booze sold after proabition to about 1964, would be a Machine made bottle.
 Dave


----------



## nanny_n_buppa (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks Dave. I am having trouble up loading the picture, once I figure out what I am doing wrong I will get the pic. on the post. I was hoping some one could tell me if it is worth trying to sell on ebay, and what I should try to get out of it.
 Joe C.


----------



## nanny_n_buppa (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you Brian,
      Do you know if these particular bottles are quite common or somewhat rare? Should I bother to try and sell it on ebay? Or is it still illegal to sell the bottle? I am pretty new at this sort of thing. Any way, I think that this is pretty cool to have available. I never thought that such a thing existed, where you could talk to other people about stuff that you find. I just happened to do a google search on "antique bottle" and found this great site. I can't wait to find some more stuff to ask questions about or maybe even tell some one else some thing that I know. -Joe C


----------



## nanny_n_buppa (Oct 23, 2004)

There, I finally got the picture that I wanted.


----------

